# Fundraising for a surgery?



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I am* NOT* asking for donations, but more ideas on what to do to help raise funds for someone's service dog who needs ACL Repair surgery. He is a disabled veteran and his service dog needs ACL Repair. He was originally quoted $2700.00 but my Vet has agreed to do the surgery for around $1500.00. What types of things has anyone done or know of to help raise funds?? 

My friend is going to be doing an Ebay auction with Rottweiler art to raise funds, and her rottie group she's on is talking about instead of doing their christmas exchange donating for this dog. I was thinking of maybe doing like a 'dog' wash or something to donate funds for the dog.

Here's his story:
I recently heard about a man who was looking for someone who might help him find a home for his 3 year old, female Rottweiler. She has a ruptured ligament in her knee and he can't afford the surgery. He loves the dog and hopes someone will give her the care he cannot afford. 
~Yeah, I've heard that one and my heart is pretty hardened to the various reasons people "get rid of" dogs. Still, I asked him what he has tried as far as other options.

In speaking with this man, I find out he is a disabled Veteran and "Kuma" is his self-trained PTSD Support Service dog!!! He and his wife have contacted organizations for military personnel and their pets but none will help in this type of situation. 

The man's name is Sgt Josh Hansen. He has become a sort of spokesperson for Vets with TBI and PTSD here in Utah. Speaking out and helping others.
Among other medals, he has a Purple Heart and a Bronze Star. Truly a hero and a kind, humble man as well. 
Please take a few minutes and look at these links to meet Sgt. Hansen and hear his story.
Report: One-fifth of wounded soldiers suffer a brain injury | ksl.com 
Traumatic brain injuries all too common for war veterans | ksl.com
Woods Cross soldier coping with traumatic brain injury | Deseret News

Having trained Service and Support dogs and working with the people they help, seeing them as a true team navigating through life together, I completely understand the need for this pair to stay together. 
Josh's wife, Melissa, shared this with me; " With Kuma by his side Josh was able to handle higher stress situations and larger crowds. Since Kuma’s injury both she and Josh have fallen into a depression."


I also have experience with ACL tears as my dear Rottie ^Alexa^ had to have two surgical repairs. Each day that goes by the injured joint is sustaining further damage and there is a chance that the other knee, now doing the work of two, may rupture as well. That is an extremely difficult and painful thing to overcome.

I do have a promise from my wonderful Veterinarian to present Kuma's case to his associates to see what can be done to lower the cost. -Doc had to sell his business to avoid closing the doors so he has to answer to the new owner. <The average cost for an ACL repair on a medium sized dog is $2680 for the surgery only.> 

Oh how I wish I could just write a check or whip out a credit card and get the surgery scheduled but money is tight for us as it is for so many these days.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Can you set up a Chip In for him? I also have a FB friend and that's what she does so I would be glad to message her. This dog needs to get in there ASAP and have surgery. I'd be willing to donate whatever my hubby will agree to. I'll talk to Rebecca about what she can do on her FB page and will get back to you.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Let me know if there's anything I can do. I don't have extra money right now, but I DO have a doggy daycare with a storefront in Orem...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Has he contacted Guardian Angels for Soldiers Pets? They provide temporary fosters for deployed soldiers, but they have a big Facebook presence and I bet they would at least be willing to post something on facebook and/or their website even if they can't provide cash. 

He needs to get sponsored by a nonprofit - unfortunately, there are too many scammers out there and just posting for money without verification might be an issue.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm not sure how to set up a Chip In, but I do know how to press the "donate" button! Please, once someone gives you the information and you are able to set something up, let me know! I would love to help with whatever I can, you are wonderful for taking the time to help this HERO and Kuma!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I do have a website with a Paypal for Donate, but I didn't want to post it without an ok from Mods.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Can you set up a Chip In for him? I also have a FB friend and that's what she does so I would be glad to message her. This dog needs to get in there ASAP and have surgery. I'd be willing to donate whatever my hubby will agree to. I'll talk to Rebecca about what she can do on her FB page and will get back to you.


That would be AWESOME! I know I have seen several requests on FB to donate for pets, but I've never known how to set it up. I know that my friend Christy whom I'm working with has a Paypal account set up to take donations for rescued pets. 



PuppyPaws said:


> Let me know if there's anything I can do. I don't have extra money right now, but I DO have a doggy daycare with a storefront in Orem...


THANK you SO much. I was thinking of maybe getting some donation jars/cans or things like that. Maybe having local businesses donate a day or certain amount to the dog? I haven't ever done anything like this and am trying to help Christy get the ball rolling. She's going to see if she can get KSL to do a human interest story on how the dog has helped him through his PTSD and the recovery.



xellil said:


> Has he contacted Guardian Angels for Soldiers Pets? They provide temporary fosters for deployed soldiers, but they have a big Facebook presence and I bet they would at least be willing to post something on facebook and/or their website even if they can't provide cash.
> 
> He needs to get sponsored by a nonprofit - unfortunately, there are too many scammers out there and just posting for money without verification might be an issue.


I do not know if he has contacted them or not, I just found out about it last night and am talking with my friend Christy to try and get things going for this dog. He needs to have surgery ASAP!



catahoulamom said:


> I'm not sure how to set up a Chip In, but I do know how to press the "donate" button! Please, once someone gives you the information and you are able to set something up, let me know! I would love to help with whatever I can, you are wonderful for taking the time to help this HERO and Kuma!


You are AWESOME! Thank-you so much! As soon as I get the approval to post I will post a link.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I've attached a picture of Kuma


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Here is the Link: Hoover Animal Productions - News On the bottom right hand side of the page there is a 'donate' button.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Update: as soon as she raises some $$$$ Kuma will probably have the surgery at my work. Here are some more pictures. Can you see the bond between these 2? It brings tears to my eyes. Here is the correct link to Donate: http://hooveranimals.com/news.php Click on the Donate button at the bottom! Include a note if you can to let them know I sent ya!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

So is this link raising money only for this surgery right now? I'm asking because there's no mention of it specifically on the link.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They look so attached. I sure hope she gets her surgery.

I know this is touchy, but perhaps you could post or PM the name of the vet's office? I normally don't donate unless I can verify. If I am not jobless in the next few days I would consider donating a substantial amount to a cause like this. If I remain jobless, unfortunately it would be a lot less.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> So is this link raising money only for this surgery right now? I'm asking because there's no mention of it specifically on the link.


Yes, Christy is working on setting up a page and/or Chipin. She is VERY trustworthy and the $$$$ donated will ONLY be used to help Kuma get her surgery. I would NOT even THINK of posting this if I didn't trust her ENTIRELY. She helped me a lot on my path to raw feeding. She's the one who gave me the venison rib rack for my girls last year. She has a chow chow who had cancer who's life was extended 2 years because of Raw Feeding!



xellil said:


> They look so attached. I sure hope she gets her surgery.
> 
> I know this is touchy, but perhaps you could post or PM the name of the vet's office? I normally don't donate unless I can verify. If I am not jobless in the next few days I would consider donating a substantial amount to a cause like this. If I remain jobless, unfortunately it would be a lot less.


The Veterinarian is
A Gentle Vet (AKA Jem Vet Care)
Dr. Brent Hagloch (will be doing the surgery)
4663 West 6200 South STE C
West Jordan, UT 84118
(801) 968-9932
website (we are in the process of getting the website TOTALLY revamped) A Gentle Vet Website Right now the website is OLD and has old information on it, but it's the same place 

You can call and talk to anyone at the office, if you'd like you can donate via credit card (visa/mastercard/discover/american express) or even Care Credit specifically for Kuma directly at the Vet. There is an account set up for that.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks so much. I will wait until I hear about this job hopefully by early next week, I like to donate to particular people/dogs rather than just give to a general fund. It would be nice to be a part of helping her get better.

Does the vet have a facebook presence? I have also seen vet clinics post about donations on their facebook page - that reaches alot of their own customers.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I completely understand. We do have a Facebook presence, although it's not super huge. I will ask them about posting it on the facebook page as well. I will post updates and pictures once she gets in for surgery.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Kuma now is on FB & has a Chipin (so far "Operation Kuma" has raised $220.00!) Please feel free to cross post FAR & WIDE!
Operation Kuma - Wall | Facebook

Chipin:
ChipIn: Operation Kuma (ACL)


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Just made a small contribution on chipin, hope you raise all the money he needs.
I love that photo where the pup is looking at his owner, there is just something in that eye contact, they do have a very special bond.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

My bosses screwed up my direct deposit, but I'm hoping to pick up a check from them later today. I will donate as soon as I can and will definitely share the link on my facebook!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Shared the link on my FB... I'd love to donate SOMETHING, but it won't be a lot since I'm paying a hefty amount for Jackson's dental work soon here. But every $1 helps, I figure, and I'll do my best to spread the word.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank-you! Every little bit helps, even if it's just spreading the story.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I would be happy to donate.
Also, not sure if it would help...but I have a new RuffWear Harness that I bought when my lab girl Java tore both her ACLs. It has a handle on the back that can help the dogs with walking by taking some of the weight off their back legs and helping them up and down stairs.It really helps to steady them and lessen the pressure on those joints. I would be happy to donate it and send it to Josh if he thinks he can use it. Kuma looks to be a similar size to Java and the harness is adjustable. 

Let me know if you think he'd be interested. 
It could also be very helpful after Kuma has her surgery, during her recovery. Java had back to back ACL surgeries and having the harness helped us to help her walk during the recovery.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

How is this going?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

xellil said:


> How is this going?


We are up to $340.00 so far (may be more I haven't talked to Christy since mid-morning.)


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Javadoo said:


> I would be happy to donate.
> Also, not sure if it would help...but I have a new RuffWear Harness that I bought when my lab girl Java tore both her ACLs. It has a handle on the back that can help the dogs with walking by taking some of the weight off their back legs and helping them up and down stairs.It really helps to steady them and lessen the pressure on those joints. I would be happy to donate it and send it to Josh if he thinks he can use it. Kuma looks to be a similar size to Java and the harness is adjustable.
> 
> Let me know if you think he'd be interested.
> It could also be very helpful after Kuma has her surgery, during her recovery. Java had back to back ACL surgeries and having the harness helped us to help her walk during the recovery.


I'm sure it would be VERY helpful to them. Kuma is about 75# so I bet it would probably fit her. I will ask them if they are interested.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

*Updated Story to forward:*

Here is an updated 'e-mail' you can blast if you'd like:
Dear family, friends, and colleagues,
Veterans day is fast approaching and is a time to honor, pay tribute, and thank our Veterans and our Active military for their service to our country.
We are asking for your help to enable an injured Veteran get a big part of his life back and let him know that his sacrifices mean something to us.

His name is Sgt Josh Hansen. His Service Dog, Kuma, needs surgery to repair a ruptured ligament in her knee. 

We need your help in making this happen so that Sgt Hansen can have his Service Dog back at his side to help him with his disabilities including PTSD. 
We need to raise at least $2500.00 to cover the surgery, physical therapy, and supplies to aid her recovery. 

Please consider taking this opportunity to help this brave Veteran who gave up so much. Any amount will help. If you aren't able to help at this time, Please pass this email on to anyone you think might be able to help. 

Donations can be mailed to the Veterinary clinic;
A Gentle Vet
"Kuma's Fund (Josh Hansen)
4663 W 6200 S Ste C
West Jordan, UT 84118
(801) 968-9932
or can be given online via PayPal at ChipIn: Operation Kuma (ACL) 

Operation Kuma on FaceBook; Operation Kuma - Photos | Facebook

Remember....every dollar will help meet our goal of getting Sgt Hansen and Kuma back on their feet! 

Thanks for your time and consideration. 

Sincerely,


More about Sgt Hansen;
He enlisted the day after the terrorist attacks on September 11th. He walked away from a loving family and a successful business to fight for his country and planned to pick up where he left off upon his return. 
Josh’s duties in Iraq were to drive the streets of Fallujah and Ramadi in search of explosive devices to clear the way for his fellow soldiers. On eight separate occasions Josh’s vehicle sustained direct hits by those explosives and he was finally sent home with a debilitating brain injury. 
After the last explosion, Sgt Hansen spent over three months in a hospital, was pronounced permanently disabled, and was sent home to his wife and three children.
Sgt Hansen has been featured on the news helping to educate the public and military personnel about TBI (traumatic brain injury) and Post Traumatic Stress Syndrome.
Here are some of the KSL clips that tell more about Sgt Hansen and the challenges he and so many other soldiers face. 
Report: One-fifth of wounded soldiers suffer a brain injury | ksl.com 
Traumatic brain injuries all too common for war veterans | ksl.com
-and an article in Deseret News;
Woods Cross soldier coping with traumatic brain injury | Deseret News


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

cprcheetah said:


> I'm sure it would be VERY helpful to them. Kuma is about 75# so I bet it would probably fit her. I will ask them if they are interested.


I'm sure it would fit Kuma....Java was 76 lbs at the time of her injury, when we got the RuffWear, so it sounds like it would fit Kuma perfectly.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Have received $275 total straight to the Vet, $220 before chip in and $70 on Chip in as of last night for whatever reason Chipin is not working today. So we have raised $565! YAY! Thanks everyone for your donations!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Javadoo said:


> I'm sure it would fit Kuma....Java was 76 lbs at the time of her injury, when we got the RuffWear, so it sounds like it would fit Kuma perfectly.


 Awesome! They said that would be great. You can send it straight to the vet, put it Attn: Heather and I will make sure they get it.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Chipin seems to have a pretty poorly supported website... it's down again. =(


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

As of right now we have $1500 in Chip In and $300 directly to the Vet! Which means she can at least have her surgery now. We are wanting to raise enough for physical therapy as well.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

We are up to $2100.00 now raised! Tomorrow you can hear Josh about Kuma on The Pet Project Show at 2:00PM Pacific Time!! The Pet Project and also you can watch it live on the air on this UStream link!! CRNStudioLive! on USTREAM: CRN Digital Talk Radio is now on U-Stream! www.crntalk.com .


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, thats just great, I'm thrilled you reached your target! Congrats, you all did a great job, good on you all. Good luck with the surgery and rehab, hope everything goes well.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

We have raised $3000.00 now! She is having her surgery tomorrow. Here are some pictures of her at the Vet on Tuesday for her 'pre-op'. We took pictures as there was someone on FB who was basically hinting that it could be a scam since the VA didn't pay for it....yeah um they won't cover a thing since she wasn't gotten through their Service Dog program which has a 2 year waiting list.......








In the waiting room


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

cprcheetah said:


> We have raised $3000.00 now! She is having her surgery tomorrow. Here are some pictures of her at the Vet on Tuesday for her 'pre-op'. We took pictures as there was someone on FB who was basically hinting that it could be a scam since the VA didn't pay for it....yeah um they won't cover a thing since she wasn't gotten through their Service Dog program which has a 2 year waiting list.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful girl!!
So glad that the money was raised and she will be able to have her surgery!!
Just a tip though...as a dog mom to a dog that has had ACL injuries....start saving up now for the other leg. There is a 30-70% chance that the second knee will tear within 18 months, requiring another surgery.
Not to be a downer...just wanted to let you know what the statistics are.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Update: Miss Kuma had lost a TON of muscle mass prior to surgery and after surgery, so she's recovering. She started Rehab 10 days ago and is doing great. Just starting to put her leg down, mostly when she's in the underwater treadmill. It was cool to watch her session today. It was a funny coincidence, Tristina who works at the Rehab place and is Kuma's rehab tech has known me since I was 2 years old...she used to work for my dad way back when LOL! We are still trying to raise funds for her next Rehab *pass* as we got her a 10 punch pass and she's used 5 already.









In the E-Stim hydrobath tank









Her poor little bum...look at how thin the left leg is:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

So glad she's healing!


----------

